# Connecting to the Internet running on a Linux live CD



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

I want to connect to the net when I'm booted into a live CD of Ubuntu. Is there any way to do so? I'm using version 8.04 BTW. I'm planning to try installing it using VirtualBox.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

It should detect the port and be up-and-running by the time you boot up.
Atleast thats what happened on my live CD...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 16, 2008)

Do the same you would otherwise do for an installed linux.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

^^Well, I haven't set up an internet connection in Linux before.
I'm a Linux n00b.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 16, 2008)

> ^^Well, I haven't set up an internet connection in Linux before.



If you have somethign that connects to the Ethernet port (broadband). Just turn on the computer and you should already be connected if the router is already set up right. If you have a dial up connection which connects to a COM port (external modem) then that too works after you configure a connection). Check out the thread above it might help you with more details.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

That's my question. How do I configure my router? (in Linux)


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 17, 2008)

Use a browser to access the router interface. To access my router in Linux/ Window sor whatever I would open a browser and type 192.168.1.1 . How did you do it in Windows ?  First of all how about giving some details on HOW you get on the internet. Are you using a router which connnects to the USB or eth0 port? 

If your router worked in Windows then there should not be anything needed for a connection to work if you are ok with the connection being on ocne you boot your system. Did you check the thread on Configuring your Linux box for Internet access ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 17, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I want to connect to the net when I'm booted into a live CD of Ubuntu. Is there any way to do so? I'm using version 8.04 BTW. *I'm planning to try installing it using VirtualBox.*



Your post is very confusing 

If you are going to run Ubuntu on VirtualBox in Windows there is nothing to ask. Just install it and the internet will be setup automatically.

If you want to boot your PC using the live CD, then it depends on what type of broadband connection you have (assuming you have a broadband connection??).

If you dial into your connection manually in Windows, everytime you want to connect to the internet, then in Ubuntu live CD Desktop

Press Alt and F2

Type
pppoeconf
and press ENTER
and run through the wizard

 If your internet connection is always on, then there is nothing to do, boot with the live CD and browse


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

BTW, sorry but I should've asked my question in a better way. My router connects through the ethernet port, and I've got to manually dial a connection every time. It isn't an always on connection. And I'd already tried navigating to the router configuration page through the browser, but I didn't get the page at all.

@NucleusKore- Well, you see, I'll create a virtual Linux machine using VirtualBox, but I don't have the time for that right now, so I wanted to know if I could surf the net through a live CD of Linux. 
I want to dump my pirated copy of XP, but it's not possible right now. 
I've dumped all pirated software though, and use only FOSS. 

I'll try NucleusKore's suggestion BTW.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2008)

^Good going beta_testing for shunning ahem version and embracing FOSS (i might sound like praka123  )


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Good going beta_testing for shunning ahem version and embracing FOSS (i might sound like praka123  )


No man. You sound like a typical FOSSaite. 
Anyway, beta testing. Welcome to the Wonderful World of Linux


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2008)

^Yesssss


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

@NucleusKore- I did it but nothing came up. The disk kept spinning, but nothing came up 

And hey, I'm not dumping my pirated XP anytime soon. I'll install Ubuntu once I get a new HDD and I'll try to do as much as possible with Linux, but I'll have to keep XP for playing a game or two.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @NucleusKore- I did it but nothing came up. The disk kept spinning, but nothing came up
> 
> And hey, I'm not dumping my pirated XP anytime soon. I'll install Ubuntu once I get a new HDD and I'll try to do as much as possible with Linux, but I'll have to keep XP for playing a game or two.


What do you mean?
You did type it the terminal right? 
Check out these instructions (and confirm with us too)
*www.techotopia.com/index.php/Connecting_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System_to_a_DSL_Modem


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm posting this in Linux right now. I used pppoeconf to set up the connection. It was damn easy. In fact, it's easier than setting up a connection in Windows. 
Thanks all.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

oh, nothing is easier than windows point and click.
You must be kidding


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

Great man. When are yo going to install it?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> oh, nothing is easier than windows point and click.
> You must be kidding



I'm talking about setting up a PPPOE connection. In Windows, it's not as easy as in Linux. 



thewisecrab said:


> Great man. When are yo going to install it?



I'm planning to use Slax 'coz it's small in size.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 23, 2008)

I have written a tutorial for setting up a pppoe connection in OpenSUSE 11.0. See the FAQ in Open Source section


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I'm talking about setting up a PPPOE connection. In Windows, it's not as easy as in Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to use Slax 'coz it's small in size.


Why Slax?
I mean what your config?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

My config is decent enough, it's just the HDD which is 80 GB. When I get a new HDD, I'll install Ubuntu.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

Then I'd recommend Mint
*www.linuxmint.com/
It worked pretty well on My friends 5th partition in 80GB HDD with 512MB RAM (Updgraded to 1GB Later)
And, it is ubuntu based.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Could you tell me more about it? Amount of disk space required, programs available for it, ease of use (which matters since I'm a Linux newbie) etc.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

Requirements Questions:
*www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=628
(The above link is about 2 yrs old, but is still relevant) 
Its is a Debian based distro, (even Ubuntu is)
Thus it is really easy to use for newbies.
You can consider Mint to be a light version of Ubuntu (this is just to explain in layman's terms)
If you've got 1GB of RAM though, you might as well try giving Ubuntu a spin. If it is sluggish, then go for Mint. 
Still, it would be wise to wait for the Linux Pundits to answer.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 23, 2008)

You can follow the tutorial here and use mint
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You can follow the tutorial here and use mint
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132


Yeah I had checked out that tutorial of yours sometime back. Thanks. 


thewisecrab said:


> Requirements Questions:
> *www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=628
> (The above link is about 2 yrs old, but is still relevant)
> Its is a Debian based distro, (even Ubuntu is)
> ...


I've no doubt both Mint and Ubuntu will work in my PC fine. But I just wanted something light. Mint is the answer, thanks for it. 
And I think Mint looks better than Ubuntu.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 24, 2008)

sudo pppoeconf


----------

